# is 24K/month good salary in dubai?



## adywicaksono

If you're just ordinary man with 1 wife and 1 kid, is 24K AED/month a good salary in dubai. Please note that transport+housing allowance is incluside with that salary. For medical + education there're separate allowance provided by company.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25

Personally, I would negotiate for something more. You would probably be able to get by on it but I think that you will find that your monthly budget will be quite tight. I will be coming out to Dubai on my own and have been offered more!

In terms of education for your child, you also need to factor in that most of the time, the allowance offered will not be enough to cover schooling and you will have to make up the shortfall from your salary. Whilst food is not expensive, you will need to factor in school uniforms, books, leisure activities for both your wife and kid, possibly a car for your wife amongst other things (taxis might not be practicable in the long run). Will your wife be working or is intending to work? If she is, then it might make a really big difference! Are you intending to get a maid to help out with housework and childcare? If so, you also need to factor this in (salary + visa). You also need to factor in the cost of accommodation - paid upfront for a whole year + 5% deposit + 5% agent's fees!!! Look at bhomes.com for rental properties - very useful when you are budgeting! You could however get a loan to cover this from the bank or your employer might offer an interest free loan. Saying that, you would probably get by on your salary if you are not extravagant in your taste and spending habits but you have to be aware that there won't be much left over for savings!

If you can negotiate, then I would say try and get a bit more. Get a copy of Dubai Explorer as it will soon become your bible! There are some useful links in there about places to shop, accommodation, utilities, etc and that will give you an idea about the cost of living. Based on your research, you can budget properly and work out whether you will be able to maintain your current lifestyle.

Best of luck!!


----------



## adywicaksono

My wife will not have a job there, fully housewife. Also no plan to have a maid right now. So how much to negotiate? 27K AED, 30K AED, 33K AED, which one is the one good enough but still make sense from employer point of view, if now the offer start from 24K AED. 

Where to get Dubai Explorer?

Anyway my kid is actually still a baby, so we will not use the education allowance.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Maz25

adywicaksono said:


> My wife will not have a job there, fully housewife. Also no plan to have a maid right now. So how much to negotiate? 27K AED, 30K AED, 33K AED, which one is the one good enough but still make sense from employer point of view, if now the offer start from 24K AED.
> 
> Where to get Dubai Explorer?
> 
> Anyway my kid is actually still a baby, so we will not use the education allowance.
> Thanks for your reply


Dubai Explorer can be purchased from every good bookshop or alternatively online. I believe that it can also be purchased directly on the Explorer website as well.

Considering that your child is still a baby, are you sure that they will offer you the school allowance from day 1 or will this be paid once your child starts school? It would be a good idea to clarify this before moving out to Dubai. Budgeting would become so much easier if you are certain of the amount you will have in your hands at the end of the month.

I think, based on the fact you are coming out with your family, I would be looking for at least 125,000 AED housing allowance as a bare minimum. In regards to transport, I've been offered 2500 AED per month, so go for something similar (or more if you can get it!!). Your basic salary would be the tricky bit. It all depends on your level of experience. I think that if you post your level of experience and the job that you will be doing, it might be a lot easier for people doing the same job to advice you. It also depends on which country you are coming from. Obviously, if you are coming from Western countries, then you get paid considerably more.

Bear in mind as well that if you work really hard, your salary will also increase, so in the long run, things could very well improve. I believe that a few weeks ago someone posted that they started on 15,000 AED 5 years ago and they now earn 75,000 AED. A lot will depend on how hard you are prepared to work!

Best of luck!


----------



## adywicaksono

Thanks, I will check about Dubai Explorer book.

The job is on telecommunication industry, as senior engineer

My working experience level is 5+ years working experience

About country, I'm not from any western but eastern.. I'm from Indonesia, hehehehe... 

As I said, housing allowance + transport allowance is included in that salary, means lumpsum (housing+transport+basic = 24K)

So, what about if I asked for 27K or maybe 30K per month (I don't know why I choose 3K as increment level ) 

Oh my god, how come 15K become 75K in 5 years, means the basic salary increment is very good? That's wonderfull


----------

